# Fighting with a dope man



## Manny (Apr 19, 2010)

This hapened yestarday. The husband of my sister in law took his little daughters for a bike ride in his block, sudenly from nowhere a big car apeared very fast and just missed the girls by a few inches. The father of the girls went into an augue with the driver who apears to be in drugs (using drugs) and a fight emerged, that's all I know, nothing more and nothing less but the father of the girls was beaten not so badly I think.

When I heard this (my sister in law told me by telephone) I just went forzen because: a) A Man high in drugs is very dificult to fight and b) Maybe he was a narc dealer (The Zetas).

So I was thinking how to fight with a dope man, it's been said that people high on drugs are almost super human, with a lot of tolerance to the pain, sometimes they don't feel the pain and they get super strenght and are almost unbeteable. My firts way of thinking is to going to the troat or eyes trying to stop him but what can you tell me about it.

Manny


----------



## just2kicku (Apr 19, 2010)

Manny said:


> This hapened yestarday. The husband of my sister in law took his little daughters for a bike ride in his block, sudenly from nowhere a big car apeared very fast and just missed the girls by a few inches. The father of the girls went into an augue with the driver who apears to be in drugs (using drugs) and a fight emerged, that's all I know, nothing more and nothing less but the father of the girls was beaten not so badly I think.
> 
> When I heard this (my sister in law told me by telephone) I just went forzen because: a) A Man high in drugs is very dificult to fight and b) Maybe he was a narc dealer (The Zetas).
> 
> ...


I would say that someone on drugs and not feeling any pain is very dangerous. Throat, eyes and groin probably won't work and just piss him off more. I think in a situation like that, you have to mechanically disable the attacker.
Break a knee, make it so if he doesn't feel what you did to him, physically, he can't stand. That's pretty much how you'll end the fight.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 19, 2010)

1) The effects depend on the drug.  Very few drugs cause this sort of reaction.  2) Drugs that can cause this sort of effect also usually increase reaction time, decrease tactical abilities, and reduce coordination.  Use that to your advantage.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 19, 2010)

Manny said:


> The father of the girls went into an augue with the driver



Don't do that part, the rest becomes less problematic.


----------



## John Bishop (Apr 19, 2010)

Learn how to apply a rear naked choke.  No matter what (drugs, mental illness, just plain vicious), if they can't get blood and oxygen to the brain, they'll pass out.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 19, 2010)

In the ER, I (unfortunately) deal with violent people who are intoxicated on all kinds of things on a regular basis. The single drug I can think of that makes people essentially immune to pain is PCP, and that has fallen out of use in recent years, in most areas. The drugs I most commonly find in our violent patients are alcohol and methamphetamines. Heroin is popular, but it makes them sleepy, so few opiate abusers fight.

Most intoxicated people do still have an intact pain avoidance reflex. They can be controlled by a properly applied joint lock or pressure points. They can be rendered unconcious by a properly applied choke. Outside the ER, they'll find it as difficult to walk as anybody if their knee bends backwards.

But as always, the best answer is to avoid the conflict whenever possible. In the situation Manny originally described, get a license number and call the police. We all share the instinct to defend our families, but this fight was avoidable. I'm glad it did not turn out worse.


----------



## Manny (Apr 19, 2010)

John Bishop said:


> Learn how to apply a rear naked choke. No matter what (drugs, mental illness, just plain vicious), if they can't get blood and oxygen to the brain, they'll pass out.


 
In fact sensei Bishop I taugth this way, use a distraction and then go for a head lock and interrupt the blood stream to the brain, however this is pretty dangerous and can kill the bad guy if done incorrectly.

Manny


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 19, 2010)

Manny,

As others have said, it should have been avoided. 

However, to answer your question destruction of a lower extremity joint and/or bone would most likely stop the person in their tracks. 

As to what Prof. Bishop said a choke would certainly finish it quite conclusively as well. Just be sure you know how to apply it properly, quickly and decisively and most importantly know when to release it.

Michael


----------



## Manny (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, a NO fight it's better than a fight, howevere we human brain is a weird thing, right here sitting writting I can say I would avoid the figth but there in the street seing a wild crazy man driving too fast and missing my kids by just inches the anger and the natural drugs in my brain can put in a fight mode and try to destroy the high in drugs person, it's just a biomechanical mechanism inside us.

Anyhow the girls are ok and the father is ok, I hope this crazy man (the driver) wont live near my relatives and  that the incident were an isolated one, here in my country the narcs and drugs war is very bad.

Manny


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 20, 2010)

Manny said:


> Yes, a NO fight it's better than a fight, howevere we human brain is a weird thing, right here sitting writting I can say I would avoid the figth but there in the street seing a wild crazy man driving too fast and missing my kids by just inches the anger and the natural drugs in my brain can put in a fight mode and try to destroy the high in drugs person, it's just a biomechanical mechanism inside us.



We are not animals.  We either control our reactions, or our environment controls us.  Most of martial arts is relearning responses danger; replacing a flinch response with an appropriate punch, kick, or block.  Self-defense, IMHO, includes relearning responses to events that affect us.  I am just a humble beginner at martial arts, but I have had a lifetime of learning to understand that we can control how we react to situations in ways that benefit us the most.  Saying _"I could not help how I responded"_ is the same as saying _"I am life's victim."_  We cannot control what happens to us, but we can control what we do about it.


----------



## Danjo (Apr 20, 2010)

John Bishop said:


> Learn how to apply a rear naked choke. No matter what (drugs, mental illness, just plain vicious), if they can't get blood and oxygen to the brain, they'll pass out.


  Good rule.


----------

